# Dr. Z 29er - Die perfekte Mischung?



## ollie_rider (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte letzte Woche die Gelegenheit ein 29er HT aus der neuen Saison kurz anzutesten und ich war bisher sehr skeptisch den 29er gegenüber. Die riesigen Reifen schienen mir doch zu überdimensioniert - Schuld hatten da vermutlich die unzähligen Fotos im Netz, auf denen wohl 29er mit einem M-Rahmen abgebildet waren.

Im Bikeladen stand jedenfalls eins mit L-Rahmen und auch der Verkäufer meinte, dass bei diesen Radgrößen auch ein entsprechend großer Rahmen besser aussieht. Geschmackssache, trotzdem sehe ich das genauso.

Ich war beeindruckt von der Spritzigkeit, die ich auf die Straßen bringen konnte und schlagartig hatten mich die 29er überzeugt. Ich suche also ein Rad, dass mich auf Asphalt schnell voranbringt und im Gelände trotzdem noch genügend Reserven hat, wenn es holprig wird. Etwas race-lastig darf es also sein. Ist das Dr. Z 29er die richtige Wahl?


----------

